
Checking in front-end dependencies - rplittle
http://addyosmani.com/blog/checking-in-front-end-dependencies/
======
freshyill
(2013)

I know many people still use Bower quite happily these days, but this is
pretty dated. If you're talking front-end, you'd have to be talking in _very_
broad terms for something three years old to be relevant. The advice (have a
good reason) is still reasonable, but the tools and services have come very
far since then. What was reasonable then is not _necessarily_ correct today.

